# an electronics question



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I figure anyone who knows computers can probably give sound advice for us.

We like to listen to the radio at night and/or CDs (we're not to the iPod stage, yet). We live in the county so we need something that has good range (30-50 miles for FM). 

We've looked at Bose Wave III/CD changer, but they seem really overpriced, based on reviews ($600 with $150 discount!). We're not audiophiles so please don't talk "trash" about subwoofers and whatever else is important...

All we'd like is a solid system, wireless would be terrific, and the radio would not be in our bedroom but in our living area. The Bose looks nice and we'd like to have something that does not resemble a boombox.

I've looked on the AVS forum, but it gets complicated for us.

Thought you all might be willing to offer suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have a reasonably fast computer connection, a lot of radio stations do live streaming, and the wayback machine has many of the old radio shows available for free. Bluntly, most over the air radio is worthless and filled with enough advertising to make it more annoying than enjoyable.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Please, we just want to focus on a table radio.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In that case, some of the better designs (electronically) are for car radios. They have superior noise and fade reduction circuits and good discrimination. Some of them even scroll what music is being played on a display. Have a craftsman build a nice custom case, get a 12 volt power supply, and visit the auto electronics section of a store. If you put a small sealed 12vt battery in the circuit as well, it will work when the power is out.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

A car radio with a CD player is expensive. And that is what is wanted a CD player with a radio. Say nothing about getting speakers and then trying to figure out where and how to wire them up etc.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

meh. Reminds of the usual conundrums. User wants something cheap, good, fast, easy, and pretty.

AFAIAC, the stuff coming over the airwaves is drek. Buying anything for more than $20 to receive it is overpaying. I use a radio - in a shed, where it drives away the squirrels and rats that can't stand it either. I rarely even turn the radio in the van on anymore.

Car radio circuitry is better bang for the buck. Even a junkyard radio is better than some of the stuff being sold for three times the cost.

If the OP wants a consumer product radio, this might not be a great place to look. A quick net search for "tabletop radio buy" will come up with lots of off-the-shelf options. Typing in the name and model number of an interesting one, along with the word "review" will get reviews. I tend to steer clear of new consumer products because of the markup and the approx. three year life span of any recent electronics.

YMMV


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I've done the research. I thought someone on this forum _might_ have a suggestion from that "consumer product radio."

BTW: we have three fantastic radio stations that have NO ads. Ever. But that's not what this is about.

If someone else has a product recommendation, based on our criteria, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I know I went to C Crane But they do not have on that plays CD's. They are Wonderful radios though. Great AM listening as they have two ferrite antennas inside to really pick up those distance stations, and they DO LAST. Course they are up there in price, but good radios are.


----------



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not much of a radio guy, or music either. I do however, like to listen to the news and select talk shows. I have a Grundig emergency type radio. It has AM, FM, Weather, and two shortwave frequencies. It is small, comes in a nice carry bag, has a built in light, and can be charged with a crank. Also takes 3 AA batts. Has great reception, lasts forever it seems on 3 batts, and can take a beating. I've had mine for about 10 years and it has been bounced around and dropped I can't even begin to count the times. Still use it almost every day. I received it as a gift and I think at the time it was purchased, it cost around $20.00 or so. Eton makes one similar, but has an led light instead of the old style bulb. This may be just what you are looking for. Good luck !


----------



## westom (Sep 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> If someone else has a product recommendation, based on our criteria, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


 Fidelity and integrity of an FM signal is your immediate concern. Best is to select a radio that has an alternative antenna connection. If a table radio then has static or does not get some stations, a simple homemade antenna can significantly solve that reception problem. Also an antenna designed for low frequency (VHF) TV might bring in stations you did not even know exist (something less than 100 miles distant). But if that radio does not have a two wire or coax antenna connection, then the radio is likely intended only for cities and suburbs with stations that are 20 miles or less.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks, Westom, this is really good information. One of the stations that we enjoy but can barely hear now is about three hours away (great jazz at night). 

Re: specs of the radio, will it say: alternative antenna connection -- I'm figuring that the proper name is "coax antenna"?

Are there any brands that do have this coax antenna that you can recommend?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> Thanks, Westom, this is really good information. One of the stations that we enjoy but can barely hear now is about three hours away (great jazz at night).
> 
> Re: specs of the radio, will it say: alternative antenna connection -- I'm figuring that the proper name is "coax antenna"?
> 
> Are there any brands that do have this coax antenna that you can recommend?


Portable Radios don't usually have a COAX connection. There is two screws for your AM Antenna which has two leads on it, and a Long Whip Antenna for the FM side.
My AM/FM Stereo Receiver has a COAX plug on it plus the two screws for the AM side. But we are talking about quite a high end stereo receiver that I ran all my equipment through form CD player to a Blu Ray DVD Player to my HDTV to it.
I just looked at my High End C-Crane portable radio and it has just the two screws for the AM antenna of which I bought a add on separate ferrite outside antenna mounted on a post to pull in those fall away AM Stations.


----------



## westom (Sep 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> Re: specs of the radio, will it say: alternative antenna connection


 Specifications could describe it with almost any expression. Nothing will replace actually viewing the antenna connection.

As arabian knight notes, better radios will feature a coax connection. Lesser ones will probably have two screws. Attached to one screw may be a metal piece also clamped by paper around the electric cord. It is using the power cord as a cheap antenna. Since most radios are for suburban and urban environments, then that antenna is sufficient.

Better radios also describe (in specs) a radio's sensitivity. Often a number described in uV/meter or something equivalent. Again, most products will not provide that because most consumers are manipulated by inferior and fancy looking hardware (ie Sharper Image) that is often technically the most inferior.

Nobody can provide a model number since no matter what they recommend, you probably cannot find it. You might view Consumer Reports. But since radios are only commodities, then even CR probably will not rate them. Radios are marketed like celery.

Better is to look for certain spec numbers and features such as an external antenna. Apparently reception (receiver sensitivity) is your concern. 

BTW, some cheap radios now have remote control.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Check heartland America mail order closeout to see what AM-FM /CD and turntable combos they have.

I ordered a retro wood tone case large tuner single lp turntable / Am/FM/CD combo stereo out of their catalog about 2 years ago on sale for under $100 and it has a external fm conection to connect an outdoor antenna.

The radio not only pulls in the area FM signals clearly, it also pulls in WSM on the AM band with very little fading. The two built in speakers sound good for a bookcase stereo.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Shrek, I'll check out heartland America for their products, but all this information makes me think I should re-think table radio vs a good receiver and just forget the CD player and keep the monstrosity that we have now.

Our main objective is great reception for FM radio out here in the boonies, and of course quality of sound.


----------

